# Rahmengröße bei Damen



## vitaminc (9. August 2012)

Servus Mädels,

sorry wenn ich hier einfach so reinplatze, aber es ist zu einem guten Zweck, denn ich will meiner besseren Hälfte über den Winter ein schönes MTB zusammenbauen. Hier und da habe ich schon paar Teile rumliegen, daher dachte ich auch daran den Rahmen einzeln zu kaufen, oder ist das aufgrund der Paßform, welches sich durchaus schwieriger bei Frauen gestalten könnte, keine so gute Idee? 

Ihre Größe: 172cm
Schrittlänge: 81cm
Das ergibt laut den Standard-Rechnern eine Rahmenhöhe von: 46cm, 18"

Da ein Rahmen eigentlich Unisex ist, muss ich nicht zwingend nach den klassischen Ladyrahmen suchen? - immerhin sind die eh etwas schwieriger einzeln zu bekommen.

Grundsätzlich finde ich 18" schon ziemlich hoch für eine Frau mit nur 172cm, aber nun gut, sie hat halt einfach verdammt lange Beine 

Einsatzgebiet sind hauptsächlich Touren, nix wildes, kein Enduro, kein Bikepark, kein Herumgespringe.

Ich denke Fully muss nicht zwingend sein, wenn sich aber was finden lässt, würde ich da nicht Nein sagen.

Was meint Ihr, würde 18" Unisex-Rahmen passen, oder doch eher zu nem klassischen Frauen-Rahmen tendieren, oder besser 17" ?

Ne Idee welcher Rahmen passen könnte?

Danke und Gruß
Sascha


----------



## potsdamradler (9. August 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9599558

Das Bild aus Post 13 kann ich leider nicht mehr sehen. Gelöscht ??? 
http://www.google.com/search?q=maxx...-N4gTKuoCICw&ved=0CDUQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=680
Also den Rahmen oben links! Wenn ich da raufklicke lande ich auf den obigen Link.. Das hab ich noch nie erlebt  Dort hat jmd geschraubt, keine Ahnung- hab allerdings nicht die beste Funkverbindung. Schaunwa morgen..

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. August 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Servus Mädels,
> 
> sorry wenn ich hier einfach so reinplatze, aber es ist zu einem guten Zweck, denn ich will meiner besseren Hälfte über den Winter ein schönes MTB zusammenbauen. Hier und da habe ich schon paar Teile rumliegen, daher dachte ich auch daran den Rahmen einzeln zu kaufen, oder ist das aufgrund der Paßform, welches sich durchaus schwieriger bei Frauen gestalten könnte, keine so gute Idee?
> 
> ...



Also ich hab fast die gleichen Körpermaße (170 / 82 cm) und bei mir kommt natürlich... oh Wunder ... auch 18 '' bei der Rahmenhöhenberechnung raus. Genau damit habe ich auch angefangen, man verlässt sich ja darauf, was die Rechner und "Experten" sagen. Mittlerweile fahre ich sowas nur noch als CC-Radl, da passt es immer noch sehr gut. Für alles andere als leichte Trails und Forstautobahn ist es mir allerdings zu groß. 

Der Satz "aber nun gut, sie hat halt einfach verdammt lange Beine" sollte dir eigentlich zu denken geben  
Wenn deine Freundin im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße recht lange Beine hat, dann hat sie... na?... richtig! nach Adam Riese einen eher kurzen Oberkörper. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man sich einen Rahmen nicht oder nur sehr bedingt nach der Rahmenhöhe/Schrittlänge kaufen, sondern eher nach der Oberrohrlänge! Die bestimmt letztenendes wesentlich über die Fahreigenschaften und über das Wohlfühlen auf dem Bock. Das Sitzrohr und die Überstandshöhe dürfen natürlich auch nicht zu hoch sein, sonst wird es gerade bei Anfängern mit dem Absteigen schwierig, und beim Fahren wird ein nicht weit genug absenkbarer Sattel auch schnell lästig.

Ich würde aus heutiger Sicht zu was kleinerem raten, wenn's nicht rein auf Rennen fahren rauslaufen soll, vor allem bei langen Beinen/kurzem Oberkörper. 

Bei 172cm Körpergröße braucht sich deine Freundin übrigens nicht auf spezielle Lady-Rahmen beschränken. Sowas macht meiner Meinung nach nur Sinn, wenn man entweder sehr klein ist (also 160 oder kleiner) oder gesteigerten Wert auf rosa und Blümchen legt . Bei den Unisex/Herren-Modellen hat sie wesentlich mehr Auswahl und bekommt dadurch vielleicht auch einen günstigeren Preis. 

Habt ihr euch denn schon Gedanken gemacht, in welcher "Federwegsklasse" es sich bewegen soll (vielleicht hast du ja schon eine Gabel rumliegen?) und wie viel der Rahmen ungefähr kosten darf? Gebraucht oder neu?


----------



## vitaminc (10. August 2012)

@scylla
Danke erstmal, das bestätigt ansich meine Gedanken.

Federwegsklasse, CC/Marathon bis AM.

Oder sagen wir mal, das hier wäre das absolute Maximum, auch wenn das in dem Fall jetzt 44cm Rahmenhöhe sind, könnte aber dennoch passen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/2012er-Rahme...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4d03cddf88

Überlegenswert war/ist ansich auch Hardtail, denn ich schätze mehr als 10-15mal im Jahr wird Sie das MTB eh nicht bewegen, sie hat noch ihr Cross-Rad.

Fully also nur, wenn ich was günstig beschaffen kann. 

Eine Gabel fehlt mir ebenso noch. Ne günstige Rock Shox wird es tun, evtl. Preisbereich 200 EUR, entweder gebraucht oder Vorjahresmodell.

Der Rahmen darf ruhig gebraucht sein, denn Fully-Rahmen alla NukeProof sind mit 800 EUR einfach zu teuer. Ich dachte max. 500 EUR für den Rahmen.

Laufräder habe ich, sind XT Systemlaufräder mit Centerlock und 15mm Steckachse Vorne und Hinten QR 135mm. Bremsscheiben, vorne 203mm und hinten 180mm Shimano. D.h. die Bremsanlage geht dann in Richtung SLX/XT. Das sollte aufjedenfall taugen, weil zu schwache Bremsen halt ich grundsätzlich für nicht sinnvoll.

Schaltwerk, Kurbel etc. geht ebenfalls in Richtung SLX/XT Mix. Da hab ich auch bisschen was rumliegen. Sollte halt 9-fach sein. Aber das sind alles unwichtige Details.


----------



## 4mate (10. August 2012)

Allmountain/Enduro 122


Tour/Cross Country 57


----------



## MarkusL (10. August 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> ...daher dachte ich auch daran den Rahmen einzeln zu kaufen, oder ist das aufgrund der Paßform, welches sich durchaus schwieriger bei Frauen gestalten könnte, keine so gute Idee?
> 
> Da ein Rahmen eigentlich Unisex ist, muss ich nicht zwingend nach den klassischen Ladyrahmen suchen?


 
Die Damen-Rahmen sind m.E. eine reine Marketing-Geschichte.
Die Maße sind, wenn man sich die Mühe macht und die Geotabellen liest, so gut wie gleich. Das läßt sich locker über Sattelpsosition und Vorbaulänge ausgleichen. 
Außerdem gibts fast nicht Gescheites im Frauensektor. Oder hast Du schon mal ein Frau im Rennsport (egal ob CC, FR oder DH) mit Damenrad gesehen?


----------



## MissQuax (10. August 2012)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Die Damen-Rahmen sind m.E. eine reine Marketing-Geschichte.
> Die Maße sind, wenn man sich die Mühe macht und die Geotabellen liest, so gut wie gleich. Das läßt sich locker über Sattelpsosition und Vorbaulänge ausgleichen.
> Außerdem gibts fast nicht Gescheites im Frauensektor. Oder hast Du schon mal ein Frau im Rennsport (egal ob CC, FR oder DH) mit Damenrad gesehen?





Außer für sehr kleine Frauen (Körperlänge < 1,60 m, wie Scylla schon schrieb) gibt es keine zwingende Notwendigkeit für Damen-Modelle - zumal da frau meist weniger Bike fürs Geld bekommt. 

Und ganz nebenbei sind viele "Damen-Modelle" sowieso Mogelpackungen: "Herren-Rahmen", die mit "weiblichen Farben" und Blümchen-/Schmettling-Designs  sowie kürzeren Kurbeln und breiten (für echten Sporteinsatz meist unbrauchbaren) Sätteln zu "speziellen Frauen-Bikes" umgestrickt werden!


----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2012)

> Laufräder habe ich, sind XT Systemlaufräder mit Centerlock und 15mm Steckachse Vorne und Hinten QR 135mm.



... dann achte beim Rahmenkauf drauf: Viele Rahmen werden inzwischen mit 135x12 oder X12 Achse angeboten - wenn die Ausfallenden nicht tauschbar sind, wird Dein LRS nicht passen. Das gleiche gilt natürlich für die Gabel: 15mm sind dann Pflicht, da die Shimano Naben nicht umbaubar sind...

Das angesprochene Nukeproof würde bspw. nicht gehen (mal abgesehen davon, dass es für Euch eh' nicht in Frage kommt) hat nämlich 135x12 Aufnahme.

Wenn es nicht unbedingt ein Fully sein muss: schau mal in mein Album bei Dartmoor Hornet. Der Rahmen ist neu recht günstig, müßte für Deine Freundin für entspannte Touren in 16 Zoll sein und ermöglicht bis zu 150 mm Federweg und fährt sich einfach Klasse, vermittelt große Sicherheit - spreche da aus Erfahrung 

Hier mal ein der Herstellerlink:

http://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/frames/hornet

Oder Händler (bin weder verwandt, noch verschwägert, hab meinen dort gekauft):

http://www.ironworkx.de/no_cache/ir...ct]=71&cHash=69938f9dac69a99cba7191bc66744fc9


Die 300 Euro, die da überbleiben kannst du gut in eine vernünftige Gabel oder Bremsen stecken...


Ich persönlich bin - inzwischen - der Meinung, dass man besser mit einem Hardtail anfängt zu fahren: man achtet besser auf die Linie, bekommt mehr vom Untergrund mit, die Rückmeldung ist direkter, lernt ganz automatisch eine bessere Fahrtechnik und - das LadiesTreffen hat es ja gezeigt - man kann auch damit überall fahren


----------



## vitaminc (11. August 2012)

Hallo Martina,



> ... dann achte beim Rahmenkauf drauf: Viele Rahmen werden inzwischen mit  135x12 oder X12 Achse angeboten - wenn die Ausfallenden nicht tauschbar  sind, wird Dein LRS nicht passen. Das gleiche gilt natürlich für die  Gabel: 15mm sind dann Pflicht, da die Shimano Naben nicht umbaubar  sind...


Mit ein Grund warum ich auch eher nach älteren/gebrauchten Rahmen bislang gesucht habe. 



> Wenn es nicht unbedingt ein Fully sein muss: schau mal in mein Album bei  Dartmoor Hornet. Der Rahmen ist neu recht günstig, müßte für Deine  Freundin für entspannte Touren in 16 Zoll sein und ermöglicht bis zu 150  mm Federweg und fährt sich einfach Klasse, vermittelt große Sicherheit -  spreche da aus Erfahrung


Rahmen sieht gut aus, Preis is auch Top. Danke.



> Ich persönlich bin - inzwischen - der Meinung, dass man besser mit einem  Hardtail anfängt zu fahren: man achtet besser auf die Linie, bekommt  mehr vom Untergrund mit, die Rückmeldung ist direkter, lernt ganz  automatisch eine bessere Fahrtechnik und - das LadiesTreffen hat es ja  gezeigt - man kann auch damit überall fahren


Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir Recht, ich halte ein Fully jedoch für bequemer/komfortabler und rückenschonender. Wie gesagt, großartig Trails runterbügeln wird sie eh nicht, daher ist die Priorität ganz klar Tour!

Was meiner Meinung viel mehr gegen Fully spricht: höhere Investionskosten, mehr Fehlerquellen, mehr Wartung..

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## vitaminc (17. August 2012)

Danke nochmal an Martina, es wird wohl ein Dartmoor Hornet werden.

Bin gerade dabei die Teileliste zusammenzustellen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Martina H. (18. August 2012)

... gern geschehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (5. Oktober 2012)

Mit Vorfreude meinerseits und natürlich auch der besseren Hälfte möchte ich hiermit bekanntgeben, dass ich die Tage mit dem Bau anfangen werden. Einige Teile sind schon gekommen.

Wenn Interesse besteht werde ich den Bau in paar wenigen Schritten hier oder woanders dokumentieren.

Dartmoor Hornet in 16" (Rot) mit RS XX Revelation Dual Air in Weiß liegen schonmal bereit, genauso wie paar andere Kleinigkeiten


----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wenn Interesse besteht werde ich den Bau in paar wenigen Schritten hier oder woanders dokumentieren.



gerne  schreib's doch in Martina's Aufbau-Thread


----------

